# Boots/shoes



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Which do you wear and what kind?

I wear boots on commercial or wherever required. Die hards are standard, although I really like wolverines.

For shoes, I liked reeboks for years, but the good ones squeak, so I went with new balance the last two times. Now, I'm gonna try nike healthwalkers.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

3 trips to find boots ... double wides are hard to find! 

Steel Toe Boot - SAFETY 1st!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I am a boot guy and will wear what's comfortable to allegiance to any brand. All tho price is not always an indication of comfort. I have spent a lot of money and been uncomfortable and spent little and have been comfortable.

I know a lot of guys wear gym shoes / sneakers / running shoes what ever we call them today and it drives me nuts. also the guys that don't wear whites.. But we have gone over that before in many threads and its my opinion that's all.


----------



## crow (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey man, your gonna get that one dudes shorts in a knot! hell be tellin ya to go to a boot/shoe site to talk bout this.lol. anyhow, I like somthin really light, no deep treds that bring in little rocks and such. so smooth soles are cool, cheap wallmart/ with the gellin thing in them, works for me.


----------



## paulingrad (Dec 23, 2007)

crow said:


> Hey man, your gonna get that one dudes shorts in a knot! hell be tellin ya to go to a boot/shoe site to talk bout this.lol. anyhow, I like somthin really light, no deep treds that bring in little rocks and such. so smooth soles are cool, cheap wallmart/ with the gellin thing in them, works for me.


I like to paint in those flashing sneakers. It averts the customers eyes from the job i just done.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

i dont like being on ladders with boots. old pair of air jordans for me, they are shiny silver. lol they talk to me now(sole is coming apart from the shoe at the toe) so i think its time for some new work shoes.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> I am a boot guy and will wear what's comfortable to allegiance to any brand. All tho price is not always an indication of comfort. I have spent a lot of money and been uncomfortable and spent little and have been comfortable.
> 
> I know a lot of guys wear gym shoes / sneakers / running shoes what ever we call them today and it drives me nuts. also the guys that don't wear whites.. But we have gone over that before in many threads and its my opinion that's all.


What boots do you find comfortable?

My feet used to be impervious to anything, but getting older they get flat and tired before the day is done unless there's a strong arch.
Not to mention the itchies that come with the desert heat. If I wear tennis shoes, they are always white with some blue. No whites on guys bugs me too, but I don't care what's on their feet as long as it's boots or white tennis shoes. I find tennis shoes to be more appropriate for interior repaints and boots for exterior or new construction. Even on new construction, I'll wear tennis shoes if I'm on the touch up crew.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> I am a boot guy and will wear what's comfortable to allegiance to any brand. All tho price is not always an indication of comfort. I have spent a lot of money and been uncomfortable and spent little and have been comfortable.
> 
> I know a lot of guys wear gym shoes / sneakers / running shoes what ever we call them today and it drives me nuts. also the guys that don't wear whites.. But we have gone over that before in many threads and its my opinion that's all.


I've got a painter who wears sweats when he thinks I won't pop up. You GO HOME with no whites!


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

crow said:


> Hey man, your gonna get that one dudes shorts in a knot! hell be tellin ya to go to a boot/shoe site to talk bout this.lol. anyhow, I like somthin really light, no deep treds that bring in little rocks and such. so smooth soles are cool, cheap wallmart/ with the gellin thing in them, works for me.


I don't like the deep treads either. Vibram off road soles don't do anything for painting. I like the soft sole boots. They don't last as long, but the rocks won't gather and they get good grip on roofs.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Joewho said:


> What boots do you find comfortable?
> 
> My feet used to be impervious to anything, but getting older they get flat and tired before the day is done unless there's a strong arch.
> Not to mention the itchies that come with the desert heat. If I wear tennis shoes, they are always white with some blue. No whites on guys bugs me too, but I don't care what's on their feet as long as it's boots or white tennis shoes. I find tennis shoes to be more appropriate for interior repaints and boots for exterior or new construction. Even on new construction, I'll wear tennis shoes if I'm on the touch up crew.


Currently I am in 8 inch Herman Survivors I think Target or Walmart carries them 60$ they last a couple of years. I'll get em longer for around the house and dirty work. I don't have problem with them on ladders or repaints I will booties over them if I have too. I always ask my clients what there preference with the shoes before I work for them.

When I was younger always felt the most expensive boot was the way to go but they never lasted any longer then the cheaper ones.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

I've seen the Hermans, do they have a good shank? My prioritys are about comfort these days. I look at it as doing arobics for 8 hours. Then walking wherever else I have to go. Seems like the better they are for your feet, the less lifespan they have. The diehards are great, but they don't last 2 yrs. for me.


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

I like the Sears work oxford, they have a thick sole with Goodyear Welt, with padded inside and collar and foe $29.95 on sale are a great deal. The only drawbacks are they are a tad heavy and only come in black, they used to have pumpkin but dropped it a couple of years ago.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Mak, are you doing any painting in those boots? I wouldn't last til lunch in them.

Screw it, I'm going back to plain thin leather, no padding whatsoever, no sox and painters shorts.:blink:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

paint_booger said:


> 3 trips to find boots ... double wides are hard to find!
> 
> Steel Toe Boot - SAFETY 1st!


 :blink: Why the he!! would wear steel toes to paint in?????


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

I work on construction sites where there are 100 workers per block ... Brickies, Roofers, Ironworkers, Pettibone & Frontloaders all day long with trusses and cinder blocks ... and no one looks where they are going. 

Sorry, I forget ... you order your paint by the gallon on those custom posh jobs. I order mine from SW 2000 gollons at a time. Now that's the way you "BOX PAINT!"

PB


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

paint_booger said:


> I work on construction sites where there are 100 workers per block ... Brickies, Roofers, Ironworkers, Pettibone & Frontloaders all day long with trusses and cinder blocks ... and no one looks where they are going.
> 
> Sorry, I forget ... you order your paint by the gallon on those custom posh jobs. I order mine from SW 2000 gollons at a time. Now that's the way you "BOX PAINT!"
> 
> PB


Answer this my nutty brother, how the hell are you sending your guys to do some painting when the the building isn't completed?


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

Brickies on the outside ... priming DW on the inside ... trusses next door ... Cinder block stairwells after Drywall prime ... so trim being painted with jack hammers on the other side of the wall. Iron workers putting fire escapes up on the outside.

"JUST LIKE DOWNTOWN!" 

Putting skyscrapers up 100 floors in 1 year ... and paint must go on ... Donnald Trump works here too.

We can't all watch wales swim while we work!

Booger


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

paint_booger said:


> We can't all watch wales swim while we work!


Even when watching the whales swim while I'm working, I'm still wearing my Timberland Pro Titan Safety Toe Power Fit work boots


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I only wear the tenny shoes (Payless Shoe Source: Champion, I think Costco sells them too...)... I buy a good pair for off work play time, when those are worn out they become my work shoes. When they become work shoes I buy a new pair for off work and play.... see how the rotation goes? :thumbsup:

I had enough steel toed boot wearing in the Navy.... I still have those government issue boots from my end of service in 92'. I'll wear them if needed but in my 8 years of painting, I haven't needed them. I can see where boots on ladders would be uncomfortable and slow me down. Sometimes I have to walk on roofs and that would also be inconvenient. There is more control walking in tennies than there are boots, imo...

Boots, or tennies... We all wear what we need for the given situation we are in. 

J


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *NEPS.US* 
_I would slap you across the face with my white glove if you were in front of me right now!_


Come on down to the South Side of Chicago ... where the 10 year olds have guns. 

I love an old fashioned caulk gun drawl. 10 paces, and turn around and .... awwww got me .... and the slow talking while I die death. 

There is more fun in the burbs!


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I only wear the tenny shoes (Payless Shoe Source: Champion, I think Costco sells them too...)... I buy a good pair for off work play time, when those are worn out they become my work shoes. When they become work shoes I buy a new pair for off work and play.... see how the rotation goes? :thumbsup:
> 
> I had enough steel toed boot wearing in the Navy.... I still have those government issue boots from my end of service in 92'. I'll wear them if needed but in my 8 years of painting, I haven't needed them. I can see where boots on ladders would be uncomfortable and slow me down. Sometimes I have to walk on roofs and that would also be inconvenient. There is more control walking in tennies than there are boots, imo...
> 
> ...


Put a shine on those ... "I CAN'T SEE MY FACE IN THOSE BOOTS!!!!!!!!" 
Then put them away to remember later.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Joewho said:


> Mak, are you doing any painting in those boots? I wouldn't last til lunch in them.
> 
> Screw it, I'm going back to plain thin leather, no padding whatsoever, no sox and painters shorts.:blink:


I hope that I am painting in them, I don't have another job that I am aware of.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

paint_booger said:


> Put a shine on those ... "I CAN'T SEE MY FACE IN THOSE BOOTS!!!!!!!!"
> Then put them away to remember later.


No doubt I can still do that, like a mirror..... !! I still rember using the o'l can of black polish:








with water and an old cotton sock..... 20 min later I was signing to the fueler boat from the hanger bay elevator with my feet.... haha... Exaggerating to make a point... 

Anyone shine their boots before work? LOL... I doubt it... :jester:

J


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

Now a days ... just hit them with some industrial enamel tricorn black, and a shot or two of sanding sealer.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> I hope that I am painting in them, I don't have another job that I am aware of.


Didn't know if you were "out of the bucket" or not.
Not sure, but didn't you say you used to be a carpenter or a GC?


These boots? They look like nice boots, man, you must be one tough dude.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Joewho said:


> Didn't know if you were "out of the bucket" or not.
> Not sure, but didn't you say you used to be a carpenter?
> 
> 
> These boots?


Nope never a carpenter.. Always a painter :thumbsup:


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> No doubt I can still do that, like a mirror..... !! I still rember using the o'l can of black polish:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know if you guys are joking or not. I could manage to keep paint off my clothes for a while. And new boots/tennis could last a week or so. But they always get paint on them.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Nope never a carpenter.. Always a painter :thumbsup:


Here a picture of the boots


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Herman Survivors are a good cheap boot ... I like 3/4 hiking boots. Have a pair of Timberlands now. I need light weight shoes. Like Joe said ...Every day is a workout. No whites ....Painter Kahki shorts from Old Navy... I HATE whites ...Not allowed on my site ...no whites or blue jeans.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Herman Survivors are a good cheap boot ... I like 3/4 hiking boots. Have a pair of Timberlands now. I need light weight shoes. Like Joe said ...Every day is a workout. No whites ....Painter Kahki shorts from Old Navy... I HATE whites ...Not allowed on my site ...no whites or blue jeans.


I hate whites as well. I like the Kahki idea, otherwise it's blue jean shorts in the summer or dark Kahki pants in the winter. I usually wear a SW shirt, I changed to a semi-white Carhartt short sleeve pocket T this year. I am not yet settled on the T-shirt, I have been wearing my Old Navy Orange T's lately and may get a few more. I like lightweight T shirts and how Old Navy fits me, the Carhartt T is too heavy and bulky.

Light weight shoes are appropriate, I agree.

J


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Joewho said:


> I don't know if you guys are joking or not.


Yeah, just messing around.. :jester:

thought I might strike up some memories out of others that might have shined their own shoes at some point in life. 

J


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i usually wear big red floppy clown shoes,,,,the homeowners get a real kick out of it,,,,


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Herman Survivors are a good cheap boot ... I like 3/4 hiking boots. Have a pair of Timberlands now. I need light weight shoes. Like Joe said ...Every day is a workout. No whites ....Painter Kahki shorts from Old Navy... I HATE whites ...Not allowed on my site ...no whites or blue jeans.


Problem with Old Navy is they don't make the same shorts all the time they make what designers tell them what will be in for that year. The colors are different from year to year. They once had a very light gray which all most look like a natural painters pants that was washed a few times. I would accept that on my job. 

Jeans no way go home! Not allowing whites? thats insane and a disrespect to the trade my friend. Must be an east coast thing... We all should be proud we have a trade that allows us to stand out and be different then all the other trades... Who can tell the difference between a carpenter, elec or plumber? but a painter/plasterer he has whites on..


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Jobs where boots are needed or wanted, I have Timberlands. For average paint jobs I wear either my DVS or Polos. I retire my regular shoes to work shoes every couple months when I get new ones.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> Here a picture of the boots


Oh thank goodness. The ones I posted came up with a search for herman survivors. 
The ones you pictured seem more normal to me.

Whites are a required part of the uniform. No whites, no work. Not only does it signal which trade you're in, it signals other painters that you're part of the brotherhood.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Joewho said:


> Didn't know if you were "out of the bucket" or not.
> Not sure, but didn't you say you used to be a carpenter or a GC?
> 
> 
> These boots? They look like nice boots, man, you must be one tough dude.


Those must be the desert boots


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Joewho said:


> Oh thank goodness. The ones I posted came up with a search for herman survivors.
> The ones you pictured seem more normal to me.
> 
> Whites are a required part of the uniform. No whites, no work. Not only does it signal which trade you're in, it signals other painters that you're part of the brotherhood.


Might be a east coast thing ....Every guy I see in whites looks like he is working to pay his bar tab.....


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Might be a east coast thing ....Every guy I see in whites looks like he is working to pay his bar tab.....


I agree 100%


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I see a painter working in jeans the first thing I think of is low baller and probably driving a station wagon with a big cheap magnet sign on the side...

Most painters unfortunately are working for there bar tab... thats the nature of the trade we work in.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> I see a painter working in jeans the first thing I think of is low baller and probably driving a station wagon with a big cheap magnet sign on the side...
> 
> Most painters unfortunately are working for there bar tab... thats the nature of the trade we work in.


I agree MAK ... I've alway been pissed at the stereotype that scumbags give our industry ...must be the reason why I stay away from whites and jeans.


----------



## paint_booger (Jul 1, 2007)

MAK-Deco said:


> I see a painter working in jeans the first thing I think of is low baller and probably driving a station wagon with a big cheap magnet sign on the side...
> 
> Most painters unfortunately are working for there bar tab... thats the nature of the trade we work in.


I told my painter that likes sweats that the kid that works at Wendy's for $7 per hr wears his uniform, and we pay you $70,000 per year ... put the f***ing pants on ... I don't care how good you are ... you are gone without them ... because ...
...You are disrespecting the entire trade you work in by looking unprofessional! I'm insulted!


----------



## Shaggy Dog (May 7, 2008)

I have always wore Red Wing..Years ago i would buy the heavy boot..But now i buy those work/casual shoes..Lightweight,comfy,EEE width..Expensive yes but my dogs have to be comfy..And after you break them in they become slip ons...As far as wearing whites...I have been wearing white bib overalls for 12+ years now..hate the pants..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> I see a painter working in jeans the first thing I think of is low baller and probably driving a station wagon with a big cheap magnet sign on the side...
> 
> Most painters unfortunately are working for there bar tab... thats the nature of the trade we work in.


I work out of a wagon.... Ford Escort and wear jean shorts. I pull a trailer too with those cheap SW signs screwed to the side (I'll put up a pic soon)... No low baller here, I just put my money in other places ( Family of 8 ) than the automobile. Responsibility and quality of work doesn't have to show in the rig you drive.  But unfortunately this society in America judges by the cover of a book and doesn't read the inside. Therefor I land a few less jobs in the higher end market because of my values in family rather than Business because my RIG doesn't meet the standard of the wealthy.... Sad, sad, sad... For me: God First, Family second, Business third.... 

J


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Do not remember the last time I saw any painter in my area wearing Whites.
MOst do wear Carhart Jeans or Levis and company logo Tee Shirts.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

No wonder it's so easy to get work out there. 
There's no real painters, that wear whites. 
In Chi, the real painters wear whites and no matter how good you are, you'd be laughed right off the job, unless you're out of the bucket.
There's the same amount of painters working for the bar tab, here, chi and on the east coast. Not wearing whites is just being sneaky about it.:yes: Except for jason.

I'd love to work in jeans, much more comfortable and I look better, but it's about committment to being the real deal, not vanity disguised with lip service. It's a contradiction to say you're a pro and then say you never wear whites. Or it's panty vanity. Who knows. Maybe some guys don't wear white cuz they don't want people to see their thong outline. Or the brown stain from drinking too much and then snatching up a 5.
And the east coast comments don't really represent the whole east coast. I'd like to hear some guys from new york city in here.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

i wear black ****ies pants and white tshirt. guys i work with wear khakis/bluejeans and porter shirts. repainting rentals, your whites would get very dirty, i think the black is better, shows less dirt. plus i try not to wipe caulk or paint on my pants so it takes a while for them to look like painters pants. i try to look professional, or at least try not to look like a crackhead. last winter i wore a brown coverall


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I work out of a wagon.... Ford Escort and wear jean shorts. I pull a trailer too with those cheap SW signs screwed to the side (I'll put up a pic soon)... No low baller here, I just put my money in other places ( Family of 8 ) than the automobile. Responsibility and quality of work doesn't have to show in the rig you drive.  But unfortunately this society in America judges by the cover of a book and doesn't read the inside. Therefor I land a few less jobs in the higher end market because of my values in family rather than Business because my RIG doesn't meet the standard of the wealthy.... Sad, sad, sad... For me: God First, Family second, Business third....
> 
> J


My rig is a dodge truck, buy them used. Have over 140k on it, has paint on it, no fancy decals or lettering other then name and number on back door of cap. But here to see a ford wagon pulling a trailer? yea that would be a problem for most contractors.. and yes its sad that society dictates that.

I would assume you have 6 kids? in a family of 8? thats an expensive endeavor in todays world, I wish you luck.. I have one starting college next year and two behind her that will follow right behind her in college.. Thats why I set up accounts for them when they were young. Its not all of it but at least a few years at a state school.

For me my friend family first job second... there's enough people out there that have thier gods... and they can have em as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> I would assume you have 6 kids? in a family of 8?


 Yeah, one of them is my father-in-law..... So, 5 of my own and one adopted you might say.... lol...


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I work out of a wagon.... Ford Escort and wear jean shorts. I pull a trailer too with those cheap SW signs screwed to the side (I'll put up a pic soon)... No low baller here, I just put my money in other places ( Family of 8 ) than the automobile. Responsibility and quality of work doesn't have to show in the rig you drive.  But unfortunately this society in America judges by the cover of a book and doesn't read the inside. Therefor I land a few less jobs in the higher end market because of my values in family rather than Business because my RIG doesn't meet the standard of the wealthy.... Sad, sad, sad... For me: God First, Family second, Business third....
> 
> J


Nothing wrong with working out of a small wagon good for you.
_"working out of a wagon"_ he was likely refering to the *S.W.B. *expression
(Station Wagon Bandit) usually associated with low ballers. 
It's just a term used in the industry.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Might be a east coast thing ....Every guy I see in whites looks like he is working to pay his bar tab.....


Not our painters
They have to wear whites, or they go get some and come back.
It's professional and expected.
Also, with a company t-shirt it is a nice system that's easy to maintain.
Everyone wears clean whites. 
If there were exceptions what would anyone show up wearing:
Cut-off jeans?
Tights?
kilts?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

George Z said:


> Not our painters
> They have to wear whites, or they go get some and come back.
> It's professional and expected.
> Also, with a company t-shirt it is a nice system that's easy to maintain.
> ...


nothing like kilts to climb ladders in :thumbup:


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> nothing like kilts to climb ladders in :thumbup:


Roofers wear them

http://www.utilikilts.com/index.php?page_id=30


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Jason: Prejudgement sucks and I hope that you become a successful business man to provide well for your family. What works for you may not work for others, but your the on that has to look yourself in the mirror each night.

Joe: Old school guys have your opinions and I respect them. I do not allow jeans or smoking on my sites. You must be clean cut, have your own transportation and have no signs of substance abuse. I dont hire illegals. Company shirts, hats, sweatshirts, windbreakers, vests and jackets must be worn during work hours ...not all at the same time, unless it's really cold. I understand the thinking that whites shows what industry we are in and we should be proud of it. I hate whites. And it has nothing to do with the quality or the quantity of work we perform it has to do with gettng away from the stereotype of the dirty painter all in white, wearing a bandana over his mullet, unshaven, coffe in one hand and cigarette but in the other. Being professional, producing volume and high quality work has nothing to do with the color of your pants.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

On the topic of whites, I have never required it. Last year, we hired a guy from Boston who came with 5 years experience with a very professional company (a godsend), and he, out of habit, always wears clean whites. My senior painter came to me last week and suggested that because he looks and acts so professional that we should make it company wide, along with requiring company shirts daily. We are now doing so. I think it can be good for a company image, but it still comes down to the quality of the people we are putting in the whites. I was pleased that the policy came from my employees.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Prejudgement sucks is correct, and I was there in my 20's starting out on my own with nothing and I learned the hard way that image has a lot to do with all the trades not just painting. I made a hard effort to change my image, charge correctly and look professional and it work out for me, for the most part... but again I know that I do not have the fanciest set up out there, there are way more flashier guys then me thats for sure.

As for whites I have said it before its my opinion I am not out to change the world, whites in this area represent painters and I am proud to be one. If I could wear jeans out east so be it.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I drill new employees heavily on the fact that, as painters, there is the preconceived notion by the consumer that painters in general are the bottom feeders of the trades. In some cases they would be correct. All of us need to be cognizant of how we present ourselves professionally on our jobs. 

To me, its not so much how you dress or what vehicle you show up in (although those things can be helpful) but rather its about our work habits and interpersonal skills. The level of confidence and trust that we inspire in those around us as we do our jobs. This is more important than the material aspects, which are just icing on the cake. 

As George calls it, the experience we deliver. I know alot of painters who can do really good work, but you would not be comfortable with them in your house for a week. A sketchy character in whites, even if he can paint well, is still a sketchy character in whites.


----------



## paulingrad (Dec 23, 2007)

i"ve forgotten my whites a few times and didn't feel like a decorator. I can't think of anything worse than a guy painting in black tracksuit bottoms, which is what some young guys wear, over here.

paul.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Jason: Prejudgement sucks and I hope that you become a successful business man to provide well for your family. What works for you may not work for others, but your the on that has to look yourself in the mirror each night.


Thanks NEPS! 


I hope I didn't imply that what works for me had to work for others. Just sharing my experiences and how I do things to keep going and be successful. :thumbsup:


----------



## poet-1 (Mar 27, 2008)

Regarding shoes/boots, hopefully I'm not the only one who doesn't wear any of them  Most of my work is interior, and I always prefer wearing white socks to shoes, in which I tend to be clumsy. So far no customer has said anything about it. And I feel extremely comfortable walking around and working in a pair of socks, even on the ladder when working on the two-story foyer.. Besides, in the customers eyes, perhaps a pair of white clean socks would look better on their expensive carpets than shoes/boots (w/o shoe covers..)

Of course, safety is the most important thing to be taken into account. But as a residential painter, one doesn't usually work with heavy equipment or in an area where all kinds of sharp objects or nails laying around on the floor.. My heaviest handtool is probably the lightweight hammer used for sinking the nailpops.. And the worst accident happened to me was stepping into a pan full of paint --in which case, luckily I knew right way that I had stepped into something 'cold and wet', and froze.. I wasted a pair of socks.. 

Regarding whites (or any regular light-colored pants), IMO these in a way convey one's professional image --same as lettered van, embroidered shirts, nicely designed proprosals etc. Professional image justifies professional prices


----------



## stansoph (Dec 16, 2007)

I do resedential repaints and they are almost always occupied. I keep a pair of slip on shoes that stay in the paint area and a pair of slip ons at the edge to the other part of the house. I don't want any chance of tracking anything around THEIR house.

I don't wear "whites" I wear white, khaki pants and white polo shirt. I am clean cut, shave and bathe everyday.


----------



## Z paint (Jan 16, 2008)

khaki di++ies and they look professional casue the nice crease always stays in them..with lightweight sneakers..and i look good always


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I guess technically I don't where whites, I prefer natural color painters paints they are white after few washes  The naturals you can not see thru as much as whites, and I stay away from ****ies I think there's better pants out there


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

All the trades rely heavily on image. One guy in whites, clean cut, nice truck and an excellent rap could be an inferior painter to the guy thats raggedy and unshaven. 
A lot of this comes down to the type of work you do. Union work, new construction, commercial is incredibly brutal work, period. Union guys get on a job and may work 10 hours a day. Here in Vegas, it's common for guys to go 12 hours 7 days a week for 3 weeks straight. If that's the case, I'm showing up with half a beard, bleary eyes, swayback and hell yeah, a cup of coffee. I'd expect anyone to adjust to the situation. If I go to a private occupied residence and on the first day I'm wearing union clothes, using union language, by the end of the day, I'd understand it won't work in a private, occupied residence. The opposite applies too. I wouldnt' show on a union job acting like the prima donna that I am on private residential. 

It's a lot like psychology, theres personal psycholgy and social psychology. If you try to run your personal life on what socielty dictates, you'll fail in your relationships. I admire the comments about putting family or god first. It points to the fact that you know your prioritys and painting is a way to achieve that.

Theres' also two kinds of painters. One kind meets another painter and they say, "hey bro". The other kind automatically challenges, compares and criticizes trying to get a picture of himself as better than the next guy.

I'd just like to see everyone get along in here. We're all in the same boat.

Wow the language filter really works on this site, even in pms. It filters out the **** in ****ies but I bet it won't filter out penis-ies.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> I guess technically I don't where whites, I prefer natural color painters paints they are white after few washes  The naturals you can not see thru as much as whites, and I stay away from ****ies I think there's better pants out there


Thats a spiffy shirt MAK ...your wearing cufflinks? :whistling2:


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Thats a spiffy shirt MAK ...your wearing cufflinks? :whistling2:


can't say I ever wore that shirt...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

whether we like it or not, whether it's valid or not, whether we agree with it or not, our professionalism is judge by how we look. If you are aiming to win your jobs by the perception that you are "value orientated" then DO NOT wear clean whites and drive a well kept van/truck. Wear cut off jeans and a tank top. Spatter paint on your shoes and your ladders. Make sure you have some paint on your hands and face by 9:00 AM. 

Now if you want to score the higher end jobs, wear the uniform of the trade and stay clean of clothes, vehicle, and body. It IS all about perception. If you look the part, then obviously you must BE the part (in their eyes). Yes, it DOES matter. 

Now, back to the foot wear. When I did interior, I wore Converse Jack Purcells on my feet. They were canvas low cuts with a SMOOOTH sole. I don't have to tell fellow painters the advantages of a sole that has no nooks and crannies. Exterior would call for something that would not make my feet suffer from being on ladders nor allow an errant nail to cause me to empathize with J.C. 

My wallpapering "uniform" consists of khaki cargo or carpenter pants, a polo (or golf) shirt, generic medium height "cross trainers" , and a hat. My base clientele is high-end and I try to wear something like they would wear on the weekends. 

-Bill


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't know MAK, that maybe a little TOO neat. At least make it look like you've applied some paint before. Don't know if I would have too much confidence in someone wearing ironed underwear


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Ooooops, were we talking about 

PAINTER'S uniform 







\

or


*PAINTED* uniform:


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i paint out of a rusty old camaro,,,,it blends right in at the trailer park,,,you can usually find me wearing an orange jumpsuit,,,,,,,,,those whites cost a lot


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> I don't know MAK, that maybe a little TOO neat. At least make it look like you've applied some paint before. Don't know if I would have too much confidence in someone wearing ironed underwear


That picture is from the pants companies web site, I was showing that they are natural and not white. I would hope that I don't look like the knucklehead thats in the picture


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

daArch said:


> Ooooops, were we talking about
> 
> PAINTER'S uniform
> 
> ...


Arch which one are you ???


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Arch which one are you ???


ROFLMAO !!!


The good looking one :whistling2:


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

With a second look , I noticed a *couple of interesting details* and realized she does have a painted top. But please tell me that is not hair on her chest. Just splotchy skin or my monitor, right?

White ****ies from Sw. Normally with a white t-shirt. The shirt thing needs to be changed, or a better fitting t-shirt. Might try a pocketed shirt in the future. Ditto on the deep treaded footwear for interior. Learned about the trash they collect and deposit the hard way. Pair of canvas tops in the van.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

quote:i paint out of a rusty old camaro,,,,it blends right in at the trailer park,,,you can usually find me wearing an orange jumpsuit :quote


Isn't it hard to climb a ladder in shackles?

Hope your cuffs aren't secured to a waist belt, that really makes it hard to cut in.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

We sub any carpet work out to this guy whos been laying carpet for 30+ years. He shows up in his old van, which the top half of the seat doesnt sit up, only lays down. Beer in hand, mouth full-o-backer, unshaven,smells, and works in sandals. Does the best work ive ever seen, fast too. And no Im not even joking


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

my velvety red parada pope shoes are really cool to paint in also,,,,these reek of high style


----------



## cadchick (May 21, 2008)

When Im working interior with no construction - Im wearing New Balance runners. Atm - working at high end house with other construction going on in back of the house - wearing some new hiking style hard toes that I scored from Wally-mart for $29! Whohoo~


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

big red floppy clown shoes sound uncomfortable,,but once they are broken in they seem like a natural extension of my feet,,,,,,,,,you wouldnt catch me dead in dockers, whites, work boots, or sneakers,,,,,,yall are trippin


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

cadchick said:


> When Im working interior with no construction - Im wearing New Balance runners. Atm - working at high end house with other construction going on in back of the house - wearing some new hiking style hard toes that I scored from Wally-mart for $29! Whohoo~


Mine are not new by a long shot, but it sounds likew e got the same shoes at the same place. Canvass tops? Real long strings?


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

when im in a nice house i wear the mallard duck slippers,,,they hurt on extension ladders when im painting the foyer walls,,,i am looking for mallard duck work boots,,,any sources from you pros???


----------

